# dios que novato



## maseruki (Sep 30, 2007)

Hola, soy un novato (total) que quiere aprender para poder hacer cosillas ha mi ritmó.
No se lo que es  un ánodo o un cátodo, ni pijotera idea de lo que es un relé, ni para que sirve un diodo.
Me gustaría saber electrónica, ya que veo que es algo interesante y que difícilmente te puedes llegar ha cansar, y siempre tienes algo nuevo que hacer.
No se calcular oms, ni voltajes ni nada por el estilo, no se la diferencia entre, voltaje y amperaje ni nada por el estilo (me quede ay en la secundaria).
Agradecería que me pasaseis algunos manuales y practicas para que empiece ha entender un poco de que va el tema, ha interpretar planos etc.
Mi conocimiento es nulo, y es algo que me gusta hacer, ¿como lo se? Ni idea, es algo que siempre he querido hacer y nunca me he puesto manos ha la obra.
Os agradezco y admiro vuestra ayuda, sois unos fenómenos, y hacéis cosas increíbles.

Un fuerte saludo y gracias    .


----------



## cesar_e (Sep 30, 2007)

Pides algo dificil amigo. tienes razon la electronica es una ciencia muy bonita,  ya que te da la oportunidad de crear cosas nuevas con el fin de facilitar nuestras vidas.el tener los conocimientos y la inspiracion suficiente es la mejor combinacion que puede haber ya que puedes hacer todo cuanto tu imaginacion te deje, y eso es algo emocionante.pero para mi punto de vista es algo muy dificil aprender sin haber tenido estudios previos, ya que son demasiados los conceptos, leyes, y conocimientos que no adquiriras facilmente.ya que es una ciencia a la que se le debe dedicar mucho tiempo.es mi punto de vista.no se los miembros de este foro que opinen, yo pienso esto por que yo estudie la carrera de ing en electronica y no se si haya podido aprender tantas cosas con lecturas de internet y de mas.

lo que yo te recomendaria es que tomes alguna carrera relacionada, no se en tu pais, pero aqui en mexico existen muchas universidades que ofrecen carreras tecnicas de 2 años de las cuales sales con suficientes conocimientos para trabajar en una empresa y hacer los sistemas que se te ocurra hacer.

si no tienes tiempo para eso puedes buscar en google tutoriales con principios de electronica, creeme, la web esta repleta de información de electronica, estoy seguro que encontraras algo que te ayude a adentrarte en el fabuloso mundo de la electronica.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## maseruki (Oct 5, 2007)

ok gracias, estava pensando montarme en algun curso, pero nunca boy ha sacar mucho partido no me beo travajando de esto, demomento no lo boy ha hacer ya que no disongo de tiempo ni de medios (dinero, y algun lugar donde acudir) , la escuelas y etc, me quedan muy lejos, en fin enpezare haciendo cosillas, y si veo que le saquare algun rendimiento, me apunto ha halgo. el tema de leerlo en internet, es que siemre me queda una laguna, y en la electronica no se permiten lagunas o fallos, ya que si falla una cosa el resto no funcionan.
agracezco tu animo pero demomento me quedare en mi posicion

gracias y salu


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 5, 2007)

Mira no se que conocimientos previos traigas vos. Pero en mi caso estudio una carrera de ingenieria que no es la electrónica. y por supuesto que algunas cosas de fisica 2 me ayudan y mucho. pero creo que se peude aprender de a poquito y con cosas simples. Quizas no termines de entender porque pasa lo que pasa en todos los casos, pero podes llegar a conocer los componentes y sus funciones e irtelas ingeniando para irlos uniendo y formar cosas cada vez mas complejas. Si empiezas con los tutoriales mas basicos (si esos que te dicen como conectar una led con un switch) y vas subiendo vas a ir aprendiendo y las laguans que te queden las puedes discutir en lugares como este. No terminaras programando pics pero puedes aprender y divertirte mucho.

Saludos y mucha suerte.


----------



## zopilote (Oct 5, 2007)

En esta era de la cultura por internet, si lo deseas existen como este Foro cientos de datos
sobre electronica  el unico requisito es que entiendas el ingles, pues allí está el 85% de todo lo que deseas saber. Luego que tengas acceso las horas que tu determines. Adelante (conozco gente que estudio otras carreras no afines a electronica, que ahora ganan más que yo) descubre, solo tu interes y curiosidad será tu maestra.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 5, 2007)

yo soy un aficionado a la electronica. Empece en este foro cuando buscaba información de como variar la velocidad a un motorcillo.ahora hago fuentes, radiotransmisores, diseños PCB's, infinidad de cosas solo con el foro y el pequeño amigo GOOGLE. no te pares. la perceverancia es lo primro. no creas en las voces que te dicen que no lo puedes hacer.
Saludos y suerte con lo tuyo.
PD: experimentando es una forma de aprender, ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡EXPERIMENTA DESDE YA...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## _ARTUR0_ (Nov 24, 2007)

Les recomiendo visitar la pagina www.senavirtual.edu.co alli hay muchos cursos y tutores por curso te dan el material te evaluan y al final te certifican, y lo mejor de todo es que es 100% gratis.


----------



## maseruki (Nov 24, 2010)

muchsimas gracias a todos, he tardado en responder, hironicamente 3 años clavados, la verdad es que sin querer cada dia me adentro mas en esto, y cada dia estoy con mas ganas de aprender, un saludo y gracias, me habeis animado mucho


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2010)

¿ Aprendiste algo en 3 años ? 

Saludos !


----------



## Dano (Nov 24, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Aprendiste algo en 3 años ?
> 
> Saludos !



Ahora es el momento de tomar la prueba.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2010)

:estudiando: ¿ que es un ánodo , un cátodo , un relé y para que sirve un díodo ?


----------



## maseruki (Nov 25, 2010)

pues, la verdad aprender no aprendi casi nada, nada mas hize algna chorrada, ayer me inscribi en un curso de sena, esa pagina esta muy bien.
haber que sale jejejej.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 25, 2010)

La idea es empezar.

Yo todo lo que sé de electronica es basicamente aprendido en casa, con libros y PC, y con 1 de mis abuelos que trabajo toda la vida en eso.

Luego obviamente hice la carrera de Mecatrónica, donde un poco de electronica vi y aprendí.

Pero el 80% de mi conocimiento es casero.

Todo se puede, pero lleva años, y esfuerzo, como cualquier otra área...

o acaso creíste que abriendo un post, en 3 comentarios te íbamos a solucionar la vida??

jaja

saludos....y a estudiar!!


----------



## maseruki (Nov 25, 2010)

no, jejeje, ya se que es complicado largo etc, lo que yo necesitaba es un sitio donde me enseñen desde el principio, aun no se que es un ohm ni wattio, voltios etc, por eso que estoy muy verde, lo  que yo necestitaba hera sena, que si de verdad hacen el curso online y encima gratis soy el tio mas feliz del mundo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 25, 2010)

empecemos por lo básico entonces...escribamos y hablemos bien:

Ohm
Watt ó Vatio - *NO Wattio*!!! - [W]
Volt ó Voltio - [V]
Amper ó Ampère - [A]
Resistencia - Resistor - [Ohm]
Capacitancia - Capacitor [uF]
Inductancia - Inductor [uH]


----------



## maseruki (Nov 25, 2010)

Lo dicho estoy muy verde eso va directo blog de notas jaja, yo soy muy malo estudiando y peor memorizando, no que me sucede es que busco la información, encuentro muchas cosas, por ejemplo lo para que es una resistencia, y me habla de intensidades, entonces, ya como que no entiendo nada, cuando entienda las intensidades y leyes, me supongo que entenderé para que sirven algunos elementos, y de ay ir evolucionando. lo que no entiendo es lo básico, y sin eso no hago nada, yo lo único que se hacer ahora mismo es soldar, la verdad es lo que se me da bien, pero bueno, ahora creo que con el cursillo este de 40 horas lo de las leyes me quedara claro jejeje.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 25, 2010)

Exactamente...fundamental:

Ley de Ohm, Kirchoff...las bases de la electrónica

Las resistencias, efectivamente, provocan caidas de tensión, y limitación de la corriente.


----------



## Dano (Nov 25, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Exactamente...fundamental:
> 
> Ley de Ohm, Kirchoff...las bases de la electrónica
> 
> Las resistencias, efectivamente, provocan caidas de tensión, y limitación de la corriente.



Después de eso seguis con "Fuente de alimentación: Transformador, rectificación, filtrado, regulación", "Corriente alterna", "Filtros RL, RC RLC serie/paralelo", "Transistores BJT cálculos de amplificadores en CC y en CA", "JFET cálculo de amplificador en CC y en CA", "Amplifiadores Operacionales".

Mas o menos con eso te defendes bastante en analógica, digital es otro mundo .

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 30, 2010)

muy buena esa Dano...la digital es otro mundo, pero si lo agarras de una es muuucho más fácil y simple...

el unico problema de la digital es el estricto cuidado con las tensions y todo lo que respecta a una buena estabilidad, muy buen filtro, sin armónicos...etc..etc...etc


jajaja


----------



## Imzas (Nov 30, 2010)

HOla, todos hemos sido novatos alguna vez, y como dice el dicho:
'no hay preguntas tontas, solo hay tontos que no preguntan', y mas aun, 'si no lees y preguntas y experimentas (con seguridad!!), seguiras siendo un novato sempiterno' . QUe bueno que aun no he conocido ninguno, asi que noc reo que te quedes asi por mucho. Recuerda la ilustracion del resorte tensado entre las dos manos, cuando esta tenso, es como si estuviera presente un voltaje sobre el (de ahi Tensión electrica), pero no hay corriente electrica puesto que esta quieto, pero que pasa si lo sueltas? ahi el resorte tratara de recobrar su forma normal, en ese momento se movera rápidamente, haciendo un símil, sería como la corriente electrica (corriente, significa que la electricidad va 'corriendo' por un cable o conductor).Bueno ahi tenemos dos fenomenos explicados, corriente y tensión (amperaje y voltaje, respectivamente). al final el resorte quedo sin tension pues no hay nada que lo tense para que tenga que volver a su posicion normal.

Resistencia es la oposicion al paso de la corriente electrica, pues aunque el resorte quiera volver a su posicion original, no lo hara instantaneamente, ´pues igual sufrio cierta deformacion, aunque sea temporal, de modo que se demorara  milesimas de segundo en volver a su sitio, a esto en electricidad se le denominara, Resistencia electrica.


Tension|                                                                                                                        |Tension
                         | ----electrones corriendo por un cable o conductor------|
(A)Negativo (-)-----0---0------0------0-----0------0-----0-----0----0-----0------0----0----(+)Positivo(B)

ESpero que el monito haya quedado algo claro, creo que me dedicare a hacer algo mas didactico para principiantes que lo son mas que yo .


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 30, 2010)

Acotación: y el único problema de la analógica es *todo* .


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 1, 2010)

analógica es analógica...o sea...
jajaja

muy buena explicación de jazminia...yo tenia otra distinta pero válida


----------



## fasss (Dic 6, 2010)

Yo creo que si tienes interés, le dedicas tiempo y empiezas por lo mas esencial como te han dicho por aquí, irás aprendiendo poco a poco, tienes que saber que hay una página que se llama todoelectrónica que ofrecen un curso por 23 euros donde te enseñan analógica y digital, además te regalan un soldador de estaño y un multímetro, yo estoy pensando en pillarmelo el mes que viene porque este mes me he comprado el de energías renovables y para lo que me ha costado el curso, la teoría está muy bien. Yo por ejemplo hice un F.P superior de desarrollo de productos electrónicos y ahora estoy acabando la ingeniería y estoy viendo que la mayoria de la gente que hay en este foro tiene mucho mas nivel que yo, ahora me toca hacer cosas por mi cuenta que es cuando voy a disfrutar de esto y estoy viendo que si no practico no voy a saber armar ni una radio, y si necesitas ayuda para empezar pues te puedo ayudar a hacer practiquitas empezando por lo básico, eso si, necesitarías algún programa de simulación.

P.D: Sobre todo la parte digital es muy entretenida


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2010)

fasss dijo:


> Yo por ejemplo hice un F.P superior de desarrollo de productos electrónicos y ahora estoy acabando la ingeniería y estoy viendo que la mayoria de la gente que hay en este foro tiene mucho mas nivel que yo, ahora me toca hacer cosas por mi cuenta que es cuando voy a disfrutar de esto y estoy viendo que si no practico no voy a saber armar ni una radio


 

Al final la Ingeniería solo te enseña : 

"En que libros tenés que buscar lo que te interesa "

Saludos !


----------



## Leotronik (Dic 9, 2010)

Maseruki: Tu nick suena un poco japones, tal vez eso ayude, no? 

Estaba por sugerir el SENA cuando me dí cuenta, *QU*e ya lo tienes  .

Yo empecé leyendo revistas y luego me apropie del garaje de mi casa para experimentar con audio, *QU*e era lo *QU*e me interesaba hace 8 años. Gracias a esas experiencias, ya sumo seis años como reparador de sonido y tv, con una buena lista de clientes. 

No puedo decir *QU*e no estudié, solo *QU*e lo hice investigando a mi manera, de esa forma me dí cuenta *QU*e mi lógica, paciencia e interés, respondían de forma ideal para este reto.

En este foro hay mucha gente *QU*e sabe bastante y *QU*e seguro te ayudaran; mantente conectado y buena suerte!!!


----------



## Uro (Ene 22, 2011)

Yo también soy novato... pero en electrónica. Soy el novato más viejo de todos (hasta la fecha, aún no me ha resultado competencia) en electrónica pero tengo más experiencia en vivir que todos ustedes, si a tachar dias en el calendario se refiere. 
Cometí un error, de novato, empecé por desarmar un regulador y ahora estoy embalado, pero ahí voy tengo mucha teoría (15 gigas de información) tengo una gran cantidad de componentes que he recuperado de todo cuanto aparato viejo he encontrado en casa de mis familiares. Tengo un taller montado a mi antojo con algunos modelos que he visto. Todos mis componentes electrónicos están clasificados en bolsitas de plástico. He comprado plaquetas de circuito impreso en diferentes tamaños. Tengo tras soldadores,..... y tengo unas ganas las hijuemíchigas de entender todo este cuento.

Se diseñar circuitos en varios programas que he bajado de internet, se hacer simulaciones, tengo osciladores virtuales. Es decir, no me varo para trabajar en el PC. Estoy diseñando mi primer circuito impreso por ataque químico (el del regulador que desvalijé). Ya realicé probadores de diodos, transitores, SCRs, etc. Ya organicé con una vieja fuente de PC mi propia fuente de cc y saco voltajes desde oV hasta 20V. Se trabajar con puentes de rectificación. Podría armar una fuente de poder sin inconvenientes, respetando sus diferentes etapas. He cambido los condensadores electrolíticos de la board de mi PC cuando lo ha necesitado. Reparé yo mismo el monitor CRT sin ayuda de nadie...  

Aún me falta entender el funcionamiento de los componentes básicos de electrónica.

Qué necesito?  Que alguien me aporte modelos de tablero electrónico para mi taller. Que alguien me indique dónde puedo conseguir problemas no resueltos de electrónica, por niveles porque quiero diseñar mi propio proyecto electrónico, aún no definido.

Muchos saludos a todos. Gracias


----------



## elalfo (Ene 24, 2011)

Yo quiero aprender!!! pero acá en méx, la electrónica no es para nada bien pagada =( , a parte que me falta un buen


----------



## gustavo (Ene 24, 2011)

Hola! si te sirve de ayuda, yo en mi primer año de secundaria, lei el libro de Boylestad la Decima Edición y la verdad es que me enseño muchisimo en esos momentos que iniciaba en el mundo de la Electrónica.
Desde ya saludos y espero que puedas avanzar!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> Qué necesito? Que alguien me aporte modelos de tablero electrónico para mi taller. Que alguien me indique dónde puedo conseguir problemas no resueltos de electrónica, por niveles porque quiero diseñar mi propio proyecto electrónico, aún no definido.
> 
> Muchos saludos a todos. Gracias


 
¿ No te animás a armarte un *amplificador de potencia* completo , bafles incluidos  ?


----------



## Uro (Ene 24, 2011)

Estoy en ello, pero no me decido por cuál potencia.  Vivo en una casa de alquiler y la propietaria se molestaría con tanto ruido. Eso me ha detenido en el proyecto, pero ya tengo construida un caja de 15x20x25, con algunos diseños que he visto. Pienso cambiar los materiales. Quizás el cartón prensado me sirva. Qué opinas?

Gracias Dosmetros. Estaremos en contacto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2011)

Yo me iría , al menos , a 40 Watts RMS por canal , aunque 70 tampoco estarían mal.

Ventajas , al usarlo en baja potencia , digamos 5 o 10 Watts , vas a tener poquísima distorsión  , un placer escucharlo ! otra ventaja es que podrías amenizar un cumpleaños , etc , etc, si necesitás volumen . . . lo que sobra nunca falta .

En cuanto a los parlantes , no menos de 12 pulgadas , mejor 15' , y podrás tener graves más reales y no esos puf! puf ! puf ! que tienen los equipitos de hoy con parlantitos de 6 pulgas  . Estamos hablando de bafles de 70 u 80 litros (40 x 60 x 30 más o menos)

Pensalo


----------



## Uro (Ene 24, 2011)

Tengo por ahí unos circuitos, los revisaré, pero estoy interesado en el material. El que pienso utilizar es cartón prensado de unos 5mm de espesor. Es un ensayo. La pega la haría con silicona
Esa es mi inquietud.  Por ahora utilizaré parlanticos de 5" ( ¿? ? )

Pero tu opinión la tendré muy en cuenta porque con el ensayo no me bastará.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2011)

Yo utilizaría cola sintética (la de carpintero)

Pasá por aquí :

Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes

Calculo de Cajas Cerradas método de la masa agregada (Leo beranek) 

Parametros Thielle & Small, banco de datos.

Como hacer el texturizado de las cajas?

Y si no tenés ganas de hacer cálculos hacete una Karlson : _*35*_

Saludos !


----------



## Uro (Ene 24, 2011)

Nuevamente te agradezco Dosmetros. Los enlaces me caen de perlas, aunque ya he estado por algunos de esos sitios. Creo que visitaré lo de texturizado y de los cálculos. OK


----------

